# toronto maple leafs get crushed by ottawa!



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

the score was 7 nothing for ottawa. the leafs suck this year. it makes me sick lol uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

:-?


----------

